
Modern Hunter Gatherers sleep 6-7 hours per night - gregwebs
http://www.cell.com/current-biology/abstract/S0960-9822(15)01157-4
======
gregwebs
5.7-7.1 hours according to the study. They were in bed for 6.9-8.5 hours.

    
    
      * Sleep efficiency was between 81% and 86%, similar to that in industrial populations.
      * Naps longer than 15 minutes were uncommon, particularly in winter
      * sleep was generally initiated during a period of falling ambient temperature
      * Less than 3% reported sleep onset/offset problems occurring more than once a year
    

Note the last point: although sleep duration may not be greater in hunter
gatherers, there may be a difference in quality.

